# Help



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

My ph in a established tank is about 9 how do i get it down!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

my nitrates are high to 0.3!! how to lower them??


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

my ammonia appear to be alittle high to all in Brandtii tank!!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Are you in the cycling process? With a pH of 9, even trace amounts of ammonia can be toxic.

I suggest you use an ammonia detoxifier (like AmQuel, Prime, or Ammo-Lock) to temporarily reduce the toxicity of the ammonia. Then add salt for nitrites (I think that's what you meant when you wrote nitrAtes). As for the pH problem, you can add peat to the filter to drop the pH and soften the water or mix R/O (or distilled) water to your tap water.

The only way to immediately lower these levels are through water changes, otherwise it will take time for enough nitrifiers to colonize to biologically take care of them. Good luck.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

thanks and it is cycled!!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

For the ammonia use ammo-lock and for your nitrite use nitri-zorb bad in your filter that might help.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Noe said:


> For the ammonia use ammo-lock and for your nitrite use nitri-zorb bad in your filter that might help.


 There's no such thing as nitrI-zorb for nitrItes. Only nitrA-zorb for nitrAtes...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

just use PRIME and salt, prime sorts the ammonia(high ph) ammonium(low ph) nitrIte, nitrAte, dechlorinates and dechloramines and provides a synthetic slime coat and essential ions, use the R/O tap mix for your water changes and this will bring ph down, id say 70 R/O 30 TAP, thats my experience, im going through similar circumstances


----------

